# Fertiges Aufklapp-Menü



## folio (25. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich suche so ein kleines Aufklapp-Menü (nur für 2 Menü-Punkte), ähnlich wie hier in der Navigation beim vBulletin, mit dem Unterschied, dass es sich schon beim drüberfahren und nicht erst beim KLicken öffnen soll.
Kennt jemand eine Seite wo es so etwas als Vorlage gibt?


----------



## Gumbo (25. Februar 2006)

Probier mal die so genannten Suckerfish Dropdowns.


----------

